# Delivering Probotix Meteor 8/12/2015



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got the word to be delivered tomorrow.

METEOR CNC ROUTER 
- Spindle/Router Mount: Porter-Cable 892 
- 8pc Starter Carbide 1/4" Shank Tool Bit Set 
- ATLaS Automatic Tool Length Sensor: Installed 
- Dust Collection: Dust Boot 
- Threaded Inserts and Table Grid

Bought VCarve Pro & Photo Carve.

Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Go You!!!!!!!!

Any problems, they will do whatever it takes to get you going. 

Hope you have a smoother lift off than I did - but so far, the flight was worth it

HJ

The older the boy, the more expensive the toy


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

New Table is ready. 75 x 49


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice table. Looks like you could put two, one on top and one on the shelf 

Did Probotix pre-drill and install the threaded inserts for you or is that simply something you plan to do when you get it?


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Being new to the machine I opted to let them install it all. The table is hopefully allowing me extra room to assemble projects while the router is running.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Polpuppy,

Just a word of caution on the table. Keep it as clear of objects as possible. It doesn't take much to catch and pull wires out or get caught in the gantry rails. Guess how I know?

4D had the right idea when he made a 4 poster table --- harder for things to catch cause there's no place to lay them and the chips and dust don't lay under the machine and build up. It's not hard to just lay something down without thinking or just move something over.

Make sure you post a pic of the very first thing you cut, no matter how small or simple it is. It's a good feeling to see the first result.

Good Luck!

HJ

Learns the hard way


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks honesttjohn, I don't want to learn the hard way...


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't count on shipping freight...residential delivery...won't be here until Thursday.....was supposed to leave for camping trip....


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

When I got mine I was also a bit frustrated by the shipping. My crate made it to a city nearby where the shipping company had a terminal, then sat there for a week before they claimed it was on the way to my house. No show that day, and so I called them. They said the only truck they had with a lift gate had broken down but would be repaired by the next day. 2 days later a driver showed up with the crate in what looked like a new truck with a lift gate. I asked if it was new as I'd heard about a break down. He didn't know a thing about that and said his truck was 3 months old and hadn't had any problems so far. No crisis, but left me very frustrated by shipping companies now that just about everything I order gets here in two days thanks to Amazon Prime.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

It made it yesterday before noon as Probotixs promised. Yeaaaa Got it set up and homed so now when I get back from this family camping trip can spend some time experimenting.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Good to hear, pd. I'm surprised that you can actually leave it sit while vacationing though! I'd be so distracted by the potential back at home that I wouldn't be much fun to camp with.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When you coming back Rick?

HJ


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Have the grandkids fot a few days so I'm pretty busy..hahaha..no time for much else..swimming, fishing & fun. Will be back Thursday


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That means chips and dust on Friday!!!!

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome to the Probotix family. I, too, have a Meteor with the tool length sensor and cyclone dust collector. Here is an important link on the tool length sensor: 

Using Automatic Tool Length Sensor - PROBOTIX :: wiki

It is very important to take note of the sequence of initializing the CNC and the tool length sensor. 1. Home the CNC, 2. Click Load First Tool button, 3. Touch off X,Y,Z, 4. Run your program. On the same page is a link to the Post Processor for the tool length sensor that you'll need to install in your copy of VCarvePro. Good luck and if you have any problems, this forum is a great place to get solutions.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Jay! Good info for a newbie like me.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

For shutting down:

Disable the controller in LinuxCNC. Then turn off the controller power switch. Then you can close out/shut down LinuxCNC. If you close LinuxCNC before powering down the controller the Spindle/router can come on with no way to shut it off other than using its own switch. 

I also like to jog the router to the front left corner before shutting the CNC down. Quick to Home when you start up again. 

4D


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

Good for you Jay!

I am about to buy a CNC and I am really torn between the Meteor or Nebula vs the Legacy Explorer 2. I am curious to see some projects you all have been making with your Probotics CNC and ask what you think about the rigidity of the unit, the accuracy, cutting speeds (is the Probotics a commercial tool for production?) any other thoughts would be REALLY helpful. 

Legacy seems to have excellent support, the Explorer is made from Steel and has quite a following. PLUS they have an upgrade program so if you want to go bigger in a few years they will buy back your machine.... I like that idea. BUT you seem to get a lot for your $$ with Probotics .... 

Also I am interested in the Controller software. Not much experience with Linux but have read a lot about the MACH3 software.... 

HELP!
ProfLemoi


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm a Probotix fan. I got the Nebula. You can just look at the pics on our albums. One bit of advice . ...... get the spindle instead of using a router.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Like HJ said, take a look at our albums. I try to post most of my projects. I'm still learning, too.


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Guys... your projects look great! I am wondering if you have any thoughts on the rigidity of the Probotix and also the Controller software. MACH 3 seems pretty popular... just wondering how Linux CNC measures up (if you will pardon the pun


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I kind of like it. I run Aspire on the main computer in my office- download the cut to a thumbnail drive - plug it in - and away we go. This way the machine has it's own dedicated computer programmed only for the machine. Nothing interferes with it from the internet, email, or viruses. Plus the main machine isn't in a dust storm. And, you can load the software in your laptop, go out of town, design and load things while you're away, put them on a thumbnail, and plug it in when you get back.

I have an air cooled spindle, and haven't had any problems with the deck or bed. Plus, the spindle is quieter.

HJ

Adapting


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

HJ,

Does the Air cooled spindle from Probotix plug into a 110 or 220 connection?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

220 - But it it's lighter, quieter, and cooler than a router.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never run into any flexing issues. I use a Dewalt DW611 router and a 1/4" end mill is the largest bit I use. I don't think I stress it much. The only thing that worries me about LinuxCNC is that it only runs on an older version of Ubuntu Linux. I've read if you update the OS, LinuxCNC won't work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

I'm so computer illiterate that I'm going with the old tried and true - if it ain't broke, don't try to fix, new and improve, or do anything else to it unless absolutely necessary. By the time we're totally outdated - we'll be getting a bigger and faster machine(s).

I kind of like doing the computer work wherever I'm at and just plugging the thumbdrive in. Guess it's what you get used to.

HJ

Still uses a yellow legal pad for most stuff!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I oversee a Meteor and Nebula where I work. I also have Meteor at home. I've run both the smaller DW 611 on mine and the larger DW 618 with no apparent flex problem. The two at work also run the DW618 and while the Meteor runs as solid as mine the Nebula will flex the longer gantry if in the middle of the span during aggressive cuts parallel to the gantry. 

Not sure how to stiffen it. IMO they should use a beefier beam on the longer gantry of the Nebula and Comet CNCs. The way the Z-mount wraps around the gantry beam there is no obvious way to simply bolt a stiffening plate to it. 

As for LinuxCNC I love it compared to the Mach3 info/screens I've seen on Youtube. Love that using it (free) kept the cost of my CNCs down. You get a large dynamic preview of the tool paths. It is easy to verify once loaded and homed that your cuts will clear clamps and such. Very customizable with the proof being Probotix's varied configurations for tool sensor, rotary axis driver, with or without the game controller attached, etc.. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4D , shouldn't someone inform Probotix that there seems to be an inherent weakness with there gantry on the larger models . To me the gantry is the most important aspect of a cnc and should be built like a tank


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

One of the things I plan on making are some cribbage boards. I will need to drill around 480, 1/8" wide, 3/16" deep holes on each board. My understanding is that this would be difficult to do with a router due to the router speeds ... and that a spindle would be better because I could get the speed down to around 3000 RPM. The spindle is pushing my budget a bit... I have read about a SuperPID that can control router speeds ... I am wondering if a 2.25 HP router with a Super PID would allow me to drill the holes I need without breaking bits or burning the wood??? Other suggestions as to how I could do this, besides using a drill press which is not really practical....


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok... hmm I may have answered my own question... could I use a 1/8" End mill ?


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Proflemoi said:


> Ok... hmm I may have answered my own question... could I use a 1/8" End mill ?


You absolutely could as long as it's center cutting and I believe they are all at this size range. I can't count how many holes I've drilled in metals with endmills. Depending on depth you might want to use a peck drill cycle to clear chips and prevent burning your work.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I make red oak and maple cribbage boards on three different CNC and use a 1/8' upcut end mill to do the holes. Before I used the peck drill function of V Carve, the end mills would get dark and gummy. Using the peck drill function they last 10 times longer or or until I hit a mounting screw. I use a 3/8" depth so the pegs don't bottom out.

A router is not an issue as long as the runout is low. How low is driven by what your standards or market is.

The attached pictures are using all Whiteside bits; 60 degree for engrave, 1/8" for holes and 1/4" for perimeter.

Guess you can tell I am in Michigan.

(I give no advise on taking pictures!)

Steve.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> 4D , shouldn't someone inform Probotix that there seems to be an inherent weakness with there gantry on the larger models . To me the gantry is the most important aspect of a cnc and should be built like a tank


Sure seems like a good idea. I've mentioned it more than once on assorted forums, but never brought it up when on the phone with Len. 

We don't suffer the flex when not challenging the Nebula, and 95% of what we cut is in that category. We "work around it" now that I'm aware of it, but IMO future wide machines should have an upgraded beam. 

4ZD


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey 4D did you get an upgrade ? I see your 4ZD now , the newer improved with less arthritis version?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey 4D did you get an upgrade ? I see your 4ZD now , the newer improved with less arthritis version?


Naw.... I just fell asleep in the middle of signing that last post. 

4D


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

Outstanding work SteveMI... looks very good!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys is crib something middle aged people can play too, as I've only seen those boarded in senior citizens lodges . 
I have no idea how the game works but often wondered


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rainman,

You use the board to keep track of points cause in "advanced" years it's too easy to lose track past 2,

HJ

In that catagory.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys is crib something middle aged people can play too, as I've only seen those boarded in senior citizens lodges .


I have sold over 150 so far and thought the same as you when I made the first 5. I've sold quite a number of them for use by under 30 crowd. It is always funny when they are shopping with their parents and the parents are surprised the kids know how to play. 

Also, they are popular for fire houses and on boats. They are on submarines, with the captain passing on his to the next to take command. If something comes up or where you are playing is rocking, the pegs keep the place unlike game pieces that can slide. 

Steve.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

SteveMI said:


> Also, they are popular for fire houses and on boats. They are on submarines, with the captain passing on his to the next to take command. If something comes up or where you are playing is rocking, the pegs keep the place unlike game pieces that can slide.
> 
> Steve.


I never thought of that . Monopoly would probably be a pita at times


----------

